# What plant/s are flowing nectar right now near Parsons, WV?



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I was out checking five of my bee yards on Saturday and could tell that bees were just starting another nectar flow. They had a good flow in June and then hit a dearth in early July. This pattern is very common for my yards. We are experiencing our third year drought and I plan on removing all the honey supers around the third week of August.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Cub said:


> I have done much research and tried to see what the bees are foraging on right now, but can't seem to find what they are collecting nectar from. Yesterday, there were more bees in the air than I have ever seen (in my whopping 2 seasons with bees.) Any insight?


We've a few thing in bloom in WV right now. Sumac down here just passed, which is probably what your bees are now on. Staghorn Sumac that is, possibly also on the Sourwood too. Many things in bloom right now. What is near you within a couple miles?


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a mix of mature hardwood forest, a field full of clover, and lots of overgrown areas of brush and milkweed. I just don't see many bees on anything, for them to be this active. There is sumac and sourwood around, but not much.


----------

